# Brewster Buffalo Netherlands, Flaps-Help



## Rogi (Oct 2, 2011)

I'll post some more info in a bit, but I have a simple question, does anyone have a clear view photo of a Netherlands Brewster Buffalo with its' landing flaps down? I'm stumped on the instructions for one of the Eduard photo etched flaps and I'd rather be sure before cutting apart the wing (which needs to be severly edited if I follow the instructions on the Eduard photo etch card, a lot more than I might be willing to do to the wing) 

So I thought of checking here before I performed some surgery on the plane.


Thanks

Igor


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 2, 2011)

Have you checked the photo album Igor? I assume the flaps aren't peculiar to Dutch aircraft. Unfortunately I don't have any.


----------



## Rogi (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi Crimea, 

heres the main issue, I've browsed through the album and found a couple flap down pics (not a lot around 3-4) but here is my main issue as highlighted by these pics. In the instructions it says to shave off both top and bottom wing's flaps and then install the eduard counterpart (the eduard replacement ones look a bit thin, but that isnt that huge a issue with me, some pics of the dutch buffs have the flaps looking a bit thinner) 







now I beleive it is the right decision to shave off the top and bottom flaps in the model (before glueing both wing halfs together), but if I do, this is what might create a problem there is a banna looking thing (I have no idea what the item in question is used for on the wing maybe to position the flaps when they change?but i highlighted it in red) which intersects the flaps (in blue) if I want to install "landing Flaps" do I have to shave off both the banana thing and readjust it accordingly on the wing? That banana looking thing I can't find on any reference photos of Buffalos in Dutch service with flaps down. So I need some help more on that thing that all else :S.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2011)

you are looking for a Brewster B-339C or B-339D Picture is an E but is for the structural part the same. The banana thing is the cover for the Mg ans is not to be shaved 

.


----------



## Rogi (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh ok, Thank you for the pic  now I know not to touch the top half of the wing and just cut out the other bottom wing for the flap, on the Eduard diagram it confused me, I thought you need to cut off both halfs of the wings before joining them.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 2, 2011)

Those are split flaps as opposed to plain flaps. The Spitfire had the same type. The upper surface of the wing stays where it is and the flap hinges into the airstream from the bottom only.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 3, 2011)

Here's a couple of pics of the Bruiser I'm doing for the Unofficial GB showing more of the arrangement. Looks like a simple piano type hinge on the flap?!

Hope it helps.


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 3, 2011)

The pic posted by Snautzer is one of very (and I mean VERY) few that show the flaps down on a Buffalo. A pilot who left his flaps down while taxying back after landing would get in serious trouble because of the risk that the flaps might get damaged by debris thrown back by the propellor. It's highly unlikely you'd see the flaps down on a Buffalo unless it was undergoing maintenance and there would be lots of open panels etc.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2011)

another shot

.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2011)

Rogi said:


> In the instructions it says to shave off both top and bottom wing's flaps and then install the eduard counterpart (the eduard replacement ones look a bit thin, but that isnt that huge a issue with me, some pics of the dutch buffs have the flaps looking a bit thinner)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think the Eduard instruction is OK. Just you has misconstrued the diagram. It clearly indicates the area of underwing surfaces that has to be cut off for attaching of these PE parts. There is nothing about those top surfaces.


----------



## Rogi (Oct 10, 2011)

"I think the Eduard instruction is OK. Just you has misconstrued the diagram. It clearly indicates the area of underwing surfaces that has to be cut off for attaching of these PE parts. There is nothing about those top surfaces. "

I wanted to make sure before I went cutting, since you dont usually attach the bottom surface only (if Its a two piece) of the wing to the fuselage. Their diagram confused me, because I was expecting both parts to already be attached  So I thought I'd ask the experts for a photo or two (thankfully I did and I didn't do any damage to the model, it could of ended badly) 

I got the right answer and help, I'm happy and very thankful for it


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2011)

I see. Glad you found the help here.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 13, 2011)

That's why we are here.
Happy to hear you found something to put you on the right track.


----------



## Rogi (Oct 13, 2011)

now if I could only figure some interior flat aluminium options for the ship id be set to start building soon  is the back area flat alu. as well? Or is it a flat green (Instructions call for flat green but if the dutch buffs are aluminium interior wouldn't the aluminium reflect off the back when the pilot is trying to turn around to look for enemy fighters?) I'll have to edit this post and add a pic to specify the exact area.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2011)

I have found a few opinions and here you are their quotes
"The interior was, like the USN versions, in aluminum lacquer except for the instrument panel and cover, and the forward upper side sections on both sides, which were black"
"Aluminum Lacquer for all USN cockpit interiors until the F2A-3, which used Dull Dark Green" 
"The Finnish and Dutch 339C/D aircraft would match the F2A-1/2 coloring"
"F2A-1 and F2A-2: cockpit was aluminized lacquer....."

Also I found two shots of the cockpit interior:


----------



## N4521U (Oct 17, 2011)

re you telling us, me, that my Brewster should have a lacquered aluminum finish in the cockpit?????


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2011)

Bill do you mean the BW-372?

In meantime... the next shot of the Buffalo cockpit...


----------



## N4521U (Oct 17, 2011)

My Unofficial GB Brewster. Is that a 372?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2011)

If it is the one found in the lake my answer is yes. And it's also yes for the answer regarding the cockpit interior . Here you are a few shots I found via the net.



















You can check it here as well...

BW-372


----------



## Rogi (Oct 18, 2011)

So the back was silver, thats so odd, I thought the glare of the aluminium would make the pilots paint it over, thanks Wurger


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2011)

You'r welcome. To be honest the Aluminum Lacquer seems to be of a grey tonality when looking at it. The glare effect would be a problem if the varnish was gloss... But judging by these shots above it was semi-matt or just matt coat rather.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 18, 2011)

Now don't that just beat all. Can't go back and change it now.

But......... looking at these pictures, is the area both sides of the pilot not painted a dark gray?????? 
Like the cowling inside the windscreen????


----------



## Rogi (Oct 18, 2011)

No, I'm too lazy to add another color to the needs to be painted list, so we'll say its just how the color deteriated in a lake :S 

If you check Wurger's link the color looks more black, than gray, if its the same position were thinking of.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2011)

N4521U said:


> But......... looking at these pictures, is the area both sides of the pilot not painted a dark gray??????
> Like the cowling inside the windscreen????



No,no.. Bill. The cap above the indicator panel was black painted. The dark gray colour is a result of making these shots brighter in order to make these cockpit details more visible. Just the paint seems to be a matt one comparing to the one used on the cockpit sides.


And the next shot of the cockpit I found via the net...


----------



## Rogi (Oct 20, 2011)

Its very silver, I'm sorry I doubted  but thank you tons Wurger for the pics, your a life saver


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2011)

You'r welcome.


----------

